# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  SYLIMAROL for liver

## funbos

whats this ????
read this and you will know :http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...31#post2291531

and this is a picture from web ( from web because my 3 dogs ( amstaffs ) eat my cam, usb cable ..... I love this dogs  :Icon Pissedoff:  )

----------


## Seajackal

This is Sylimarine chemical name for Milk Thistle which is a liver
protectant. Do you have the manufacturer's name, and other infos, please?

----------


## funbos

manufacturer name : Herbapol S.A Poznańskie zakłady farmaceutyczne  :Smilie: 
and abaut other infos, what other infos  :Smilie:  ????

----------


## Seajackal

> manufacturer name : Herbapol S.A Pozna?skie zak?ady farmaceutyczne 
> and abaut other infos, what other infos  ????


Mg/tab how many tabs per box etc, etc...

----------


## funbos

35mg/tab ( green )
70mg/tab ( white ) 30 tabs in box

and it has the best price from all "liver cleaners"

----------


## judge_dread

with 70 mg stength I consider it rather weak bro...

----------


## funbos

thats why must to eat min 200mg/day ( 3 tab )

----------


## funbos

just buy it in pharmacy  :Smilie:  and make some pics for ya

----------


## funbos

and tab outsiede and inside  :Smilie:  and amp opener from russian test. prop

----------

